# Goodyear Eagle F1 asym. Any good?



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Goodyear Eagle F1 asym. tires? How is the ride, how do they handle are they as good as or nearly as good as the Michelin pilot sports or the Bridgestone pole position? Any information would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Outstanding tire. Comparable dry and wet grip as well as ride to the MIchelin Pilot Sport PS2. I would consider them slightly better than the RE050A Pole Position.

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## mryakanisachoad (Aug 7, 2008)

it's a perfect tire except for snow and ice. and the only reason it probably sucks in snow and ice has nothing to do with snow and ice, but the ridiculous width of the rear tires with a zhp set-up.

zero hydroplaning. i've never experienced any tire as good as this tire in the rain.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I had them on my e39 and found them to be great tires...Can't say anything about mileage because I sold the car with only 2000 miles on the tires...guy that sold them to me said they guaranteed them to 40K


----------



## mryakanisachoad (Aug 7, 2008)

my favorite feature of the tire is the huge lip which really does a good job of protecting the wheels. 

and the dude who installed the tires told me they have the nicest looking tread design he's ever seen, if that sort of thing matters to you. 

my e90 looks bad ass from behind.


----------



## MrBoss (Feb 16, 2009)

The F1's are great tires if your looking for wet and dry grip over all other things. The large tread blocks create more road noise, the ride is harsh and the compound does not last long. but they are sticky on dry tarmac and very good on wet roads. If your a baller and you want your car to handle like its on rails, the F1 is your tire.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Keep in mind that there are many versions of Goodyear tires that bear the name "F1" The tire the OP is referring to is the F1 Asymmetric, which is very different from the F1 GSD3 (a louder tire with larger tread blocks) and the F1 A/S (an all season tire that might see 40K miles of wear, where as the F1 Asym would see perhaps 20-25K miles).

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## RichmannMotorSport.com (Feb 19, 2009)

The Eagle F1 Assy is a very good tire.


----------



## modad (Feb 8, 2009)

I just put the F1 Asymmetric on my Z4 today. I have the sport package with the staggered 18" wheels. First impression is great! I know that anything is better than the RFT's that were on it, but I took a spirited drive and I'll say it like this "I'm glad I spent the $1,100"! And that is quite a statement coming from me.


----------



## daranco (Aug 30, 2008)

*Question for Gary*

Gary... did I see this correctly (in an earlier thread).... that the GoodYear F1 All-seasons could get as much as 40K (I know it would depend on the way its driven)..... I ask because I will be looking to dump the RTFs near the end of this summer (on my new 335 that hasn't even been delivered yet!).... and GoodYears F1 all-seasons was one of the choices I was contemplating. So - is 40K achievable on the F1 All seasons??

Q2: IS there a difference between the F1 all season and the FA A/S-C ??

Q3I'm trying to choose between the Goodyears and the Yokohama ADvan S.4 (an UHP tire).
ANy opinions on either one.... keeping in mind that my priorities are ride comfort and tread life, and I don't go to the track, and it would be my daily ride. (Snow in the Baltimore area is usually not an issue - so All seasons should be OK nearly all the time).... however I definitely want to feel confident of the traction on wet / rainy roads.

Appreciate whatever info you can provide.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

With a lot of highway driving, I'd say 40k is possible, but 30k-35k woudl be more likely IMO.

Yes, the F1A/S is a different tire from the A/S-C. Other good options to consider are the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S + and the Yokohama Advan S4.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## FuturE46 (Feb 4, 2009)

I had a set of gs-d3's on my eclipse. Awesome tire. but I would burn through them in about 10k.


----------



## danlauz (Sep 22, 2003)

*nitto invo*

I know tirerack is not selling them but, anybody can compare theses tires to gsd3 or assymetric ?


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

I've had the F1 Asymmetrics on my car for a couple thousand miles now. No regrets.


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

AK said:


> I've had the F1 Asymmetrics on my car for a couple thousand miles now. No regrets.


Resurrecting this in case anyone's interested... I've now got 14,000 miles and a solid year on these tires. The rears are shot. The fronts still have plenty of tread left - I'm guessing they'll make it over 20K. By comparison, the Bridgestone Potenza RE050A Runflat OEM tires made it to 21K, both front and rear. Needless to say, I'm a bit disappointed in the rear tire wear compared to the originals. In all other respects, these tires are excellent.


----------

